# P3droid rom's?



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where does P3droid dwell, I found his 4.0.2 rom but not his 4.0.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mydroidworld

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Might also look into buying tbh app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

My tbh won't connect.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tbh?

I went to mydroidworld I only see 4.0.2 tranquilance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Tbh?
> 
> I went to mydroidworld I only see 4.0.2 tranquilance
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tbh is referring to the team black hat app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

It is a sticky called tranquil ice 4.0.3 at my droid world


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaben2 said:


> It is a sticky called tranquil ice 4.0.3 at my droid world


Found it, also anyone notice they have a 4.0.3 Odin file of an AOSP Dark Horse ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

What happened to him leaving the Android community? He was all about it on Twitter recently.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's his time of the month to be emo, it happens, he gets over it, life goes on, and no one really cares


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

wyllic said:


> It's his time of the month to be emo, it happens, he gets over it, life goes on, and no one really cares


 + 1


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

jhankg said:


> What happened to him leaving the Android community? He was all about it on Twitter recently.


Lol where's he gonna go to iOS
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

He is eccentric at best. I personally stay away from roms posted only in one place but that's me. He had alot of advanced time with the phone so I'm sure he does great work but if it isn't community wide who knows.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess he's just trying to make it exclusive to his site to get traffic. No biggie. I use th3orys anyway


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

He's always been that way. I think it's because it is his site (well and BBC too). Andrew (BBCrackman) is the same way. He just puts his stuff on their site. I love BBC's roms.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what the fudge is bbc roms, i'm hella lost here, why does P3 feel he has to be isolated


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Bc it gets hits.

/discussion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

and probably because of other bureaucratic issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Moderator: If this is too far off topic, let me know and I'll remove.

I try to minimize the amount of drama I have in RL, let alone my non real life, so I stopped following most of the TBH guys on twitter because there has been so much of it.

IMO, P3 really helped out the DX community by getting access to and releasing leaked materials from Motorola and VZW. There were a lot of accusations back and forth about TBH charging for leaks (the TBH app). I own the app and never saw a problem with having to pay for access to things instead of having deal with dead links and take downs because of Cease and Desist letters. This animosity became even worse when the TBH team got access to pre-release GNexus phones. Apparently, some one in the Android community went so far as to find who the phone leaker was and turn them in. The TBH team had to return their phones. That event caused the latest bit of drama and the self imposed, yet short lived, hiatus from Android.

I did run a few of P3's roms on my DX, mostly the tweaked, de-blurred stuff. No complaints in general. I had a problem once with an buggy zip file and had to nandroid back. However, I was a real flash-a-holic back then and changed rom's almost weekly and the Tranquility rom was not updated often enough for me. I moved from developer to developer until Cyanogenmod hit the DX, then pretty much stayed with it until I got the GNexus.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

IMO the Android community is not about keeping roms exclusive to one site or another. That's how some of this drama got started. Android is about open source and making a better experience for everyone. You don't accomplish that with a walled garden of segmented communities. That goes against everything this community stands for.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> what the fudge is bbc roms, i'm hella lost here, why does P3 feel he has to be isolated


BBC makes the rom called Darkslide. He owns/founded Mydroidworld. That's where P3 posts his stuff too and not anywhere else. I was making the comparison because BBC does the same thing. I think it's because he get blasted so much on other sites and things like that, that he feels it's best to stay only on his site. I can't/won't speak for him but that just my opinion.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

To get slightly back on track.... The tbh app was awesome on the droid x. He kept sbf files on there, tweaks, mods, you name it. P3 might seem like an odd ball but he knows his shit and I listen to his opinions. Honestly, he was a major factor in my getting the Nexus as opposed to seeing what 2012 had to offer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

